# Poor Kitzel



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Poor Kitzel took his meds like a man all week, and today we went back to the ear specialist only to find out that he isn't really any better to speak of. Yes, it is cleaner in the ear canal but it is still swollen completely shut. She could not do an ear wash because of the swelling. He is still guarding the ear like a soldier and yelping when I massage it after the drops. I kind of knew already that it was not going to be good news by how he was acting.
Soooo, now he is going to be on a week of heavy antibiotics (tablets) and a cortisone tablet. We have rescheduled for next Mon. at 9:00 AM and depending on whether or not she can get in the canal he will either have an ear wash or they will have to do surgery. She said he is in a lot of pain, but he doesn't really show it---other than trying to bite me a week ago and yelping when I massage it. He does have a slightly elevated temp but nothing serious. He is one tough little guy. 
She still thinks it might be allergy related (he shows no allergy symptoms) or he might have a "fremd-korper" (like a fox tail or something like that) deep inside which has caused it to swell shut. 
I am thankful for a vet specialist who seems to take a conservative approach and really seems to know her stuff. I just so hate to see him have to go under "the knife" again after all the surgery he has already had on his knees. He really is pretty healthy---which makes me inclined to think there is something in there. 
I have never had a pup w/ear issues so this is a new mine field for me. Please keep us in your prayers that the swelling will abate & they can do a wash instead of surgery.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor Little guy. I hope the oral medication helps him. The steroids will reduce the inflammation. When I was younger I would get ear infections, they were related to sinus issues I used to have - they are NOT pleasant. The pain would radiate into my teeth, and I was miserable. I real feel for him. What a trooper he is.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I'll be praying that the stronger meds work!!!Poor little guy!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Awww poor little guy. I hope the meds work.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I did ask the specialist if she thinks Kitzi can hear from that ear at the moment and she said "probably not." She said for her cortisone is the last thing she wants to use. . . and that made me feel some better. 
I just reread Jackie, Pat, and Donna's experience w/the ear issues. I am going to ask her about laser before resorting to any kind of surgery. I did not know that was, perhaps, an option. I just hope the cortisone does it's job.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Poor little man............... The Fab Three say that they hope he gets better!


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no, sorry to hear that Sandi. Hope he feels better soon and won't have to get surgery.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Sandi-I feel so bad for you, :angry: this is one my big fears with long floppy eared dogs. I am sending healing thoughts your way for sweet Kitzel. :aktion033: I've never dealt with ear issues either. but my groomers young poodle had several serious bouts last year. I'm not familiar with all deatils, except it took a while but she did recover completely. So glad you have a specialist taking care of him. 
xxxx


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Poor little man. Addie knows how he feels, she will still whip her little head around if you try to look at her ears. I feel bad for him to be in pain, but you're the best Mommy. Ad sends licks to Kitzi.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cody's Mo*

I think you should notice an improvement:yes: within 48 hours an improvement and if not take him back to the vet. We have to be our dogs health advocate.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I just watched a video of a lateral ear resection---not sure if this is what she may be considering, but I really don't want to go there!!!!!!
Prayers appreciated!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Ann Mother said:


> I think you should notice an improvement:yes: within 48 hours an improvement and if not take him back to the vet. We have to be our dogs health advocate.


The problem, Pat, is that the cortisone drops were not getting to the horizontal ear canal due to the complete closing caused by the swelling. That is why she gave him tablets this time.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I'm so sorry Kitzel is suffering! My last boy Rocco had horrible recurrent ear infections due to allergies and deformed ear canals. It's great you found such a great vet! Hopefully he can have a full recovery.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Poor baby, get well soon cutie!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Poor Kitz.  I'm so sorry you are both having to go through this. I know I must sound like a broken record but once you get this infection cleared up and it's determined it's not a foreign object, I really encourage you to try an anti-inflammatory diet by going completely grain free if at all possible. It would be better for his knees too.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Poor Kitz.  I'm so sorry you are both having to go through this. I know I must sound like a broken record but once you get this infection cleared up and it's determined it's not a foreign object, I really encourage you to try an anti-inflammatory diet by going completely grain free if at all possible. It would be better for his knees too.


I love you Crystal---you are so passionate & dedicated! I will think about this again---I promise! :wub:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi, I'm so sorry little Kitzel has to go through this ear infection:blush:, I will be praying God will give your vet insight. Give your precious baby Kitzel loves from auntie Paula:smootch::heart:


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> I just watched a video of a lateral ear resection---not sure if this is what she may be considering, but I really don't want to go there!!!!!!
> Prayers appreciated!


Kitzel has our prayers. Your vet sounds wonderful and conservative and I am hoping the new meds kick it out fast!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry Kitzel has to go through this misery. Praying he responds tthe conserbvative o treatment!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh that poor baby!! Maisie has had recurrent ear infections with the swelling you describe. I am very careful with her ears when bathing etc. and am always reminding the groomer to be careful of her ears also. I will definitely keep Kitzel in my prayers and I hope the meds work quickly!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you dear SM friends! I so appreciate the support & prayers. I am planning on staying optimistic, but I hate to see him suffer. He is such a sweetheart & never complains. We are on the antibiotic & have taken the first cortisone tonight. Now it is pee patrol! He is always hungry so don't know if that will be remarkable. LOL---so am I!
The vet gave the antibiotic also to make sure there is no issue w/the kidneys since he had blood in his urine before Christmas. I am not sure what we are dealing w/here but am looking for patterns that can help her. I have a crazy busy schedule so I need special wisdom for how to move forward.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

Poor thing! Hope you get to the bottom of it soon and he feels better even sooner!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandy, I am so sorry to hear Kitzel isn't any better. I hope the medications work this time. Poor guy, he must be in pain and he is being such a trooper.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Oh, Sandi, I am so sorry to hear that Kitzel isn't any better. It has to hurt your heart knowing that he is in pain. Is it possible to do an X-ray to see if a foxtail is buried in there?


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

rayer: Praying for healing, strength and wisdom. rayer:


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

poor Kitzel.  The steroid should help reduce the ear swelling and I hope it works quickly. thinking of you guys...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Hoping the antibiotics do the trick!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

educ8m said:


> Oh, Sandi, I am so sorry to hear that Kitzel isn't any better. It has to hurt your heart knowing that he is in pain. Is it possible to do an X-ray to see if a foxtail is buried in there?


Deb, that is what I asked the vet yest. & she said "no" but I have been doing lots of reading & read that some places (vet hospitals) do radiography, CT or MRIs so not sure now. After watching the video yest. I am inclined to keep trying stuff to see if we can get it open w/out surgery. If he had had lots of earaches I might be more willing but this is his first one. We are wondering now if something has been going on for a while that we didn't know about as he does not exhibit drama w. pain. He is very stoic. 
I had our vet in Athens look in his ears in Nov. when we were in Greece & he had his teeth cleaned. She said "they look fine." I don't know how far down she was able to see or if this is a new situation. 
Do you know if vets in the US would do an exray?


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

Oh poor little guy, so sorry to hear that he's not better. But I believe that he's strong and he will be soon back to his 100%!
Sounds like you have many tough decisions to make. Hugs for you, I'll keep you both in my thoughts.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Poor little guy! I hope his new meds do the trick and he's better quickly! Hugs to him and to you too! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Poop patrol reported a slight problem w/stool this AM---I am thinking it is the antibiotic. He seems to be shaking his head more---this may mean that the ear is opening up, or could mean he is in more pain. He is guarding more than yesterday also. I just wish that boy could talk!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

edelweiss said:


> Poop patrol reported a slight problem w/stool this AM---I am thinking it is the antibiotic. He seems to be shaking his head more---this may mean that the ear is opening up, or could mean he is in more pain. He is guarding more than yesterday also. I just wish that boy could talk!


That would be good news if it is an infection and it can be cleared up quickly here! Hopefully the inflammation is going to start to come down as the antibiotic kicks in! Cortisone has it time and place... thanks for the update!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh I feel so badly that little Kitzel is having such problems with his ear! Will certainly be praying this can all be resolved i the most conservative way possible asnd that it can be done in a speedy manner!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm so sorry Kitizi is having such problems. Give him a kiss for me.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Hope it is a sign that the ear canal is starting to open. Brave little man.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Poor Kitzel. Hope he is feeling better soon. My Chloe used to get one ear infection after another and I used to feel so bad for her.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Poor baby boy...I sure hope this resolves soon, that's got to be painful for him (and mommy)!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi I had hoped to hear better news, poor baby, I'm praying


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Gosh, poor little Kitzel...I hope he is feeling better today..I know there can be many reasons for ear problems.. I always put cotton in their ears while bathing..and never pluck out all the hair...I also stay away from powders, washes, etc(unless prescribed by a vet)none of my Maltese has ever had an ear infection(knock on wood)... I don't remember if you use a groomer but so many of them pull out ALL the hair....this should not be done. It is painful and can set them up for ear problems...feel better, Kitzi..:wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

aprilb said:


> Gosh, poor little Kitzel...I hope he is feeling better today..I know there can be many reasons for ear problems.. I always put cotton in their ears while bathing..and never pluck out all the hair...I also stay away from powders, washes, etc(unless prescribed by a vet)none of my Maltese has ever had an ear infection(knock on wood)... I don't remember if you use a groomer but so many of them pull out ALL the hair....this should not be done. It is painful and can set them up for ear problems...feel better, Kitzi..:wub:


Ear problems are also new for me April, even after all these yrs. & so many maltese---this is my first. His left ear canal has always been extra narrow according to my vet in Athens-- so I am sure this doesn't help. 
Tonight he has started to forge for food---the prednisone I am sure. 
I just hope it is doing what it needs to do since he won't let me look at it. :blink: He is taking the meds since I am putting both tablets in liver sausage!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Poor little guy. I hope he is feeling better very soon.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> Deb, that is what I asked the vet yest. & she said "no" but I have been doing lots of reading & read that some places (vet hospitals) do radiography, CT or MRIs so not sure now. After watching the video yest. I am inclined to keep trying stuff to see if we can get it open w/out surgery. If he had had lots of earaches I might be more willing but this is his first one. We are wondering now if something has been going on for a while that we didn't know about as he does not exhibit drama w. pain. He is very stoic.
> I had our vet in Athens look in his ears in Nov. when we were in Greece & he had his teeth cleaned. She said "they look fine." I don't know how far down she was able to see or if this is a new situation.
> Do you know if vets in the US would do an exray?


Sandi, I have had X-rays done on Gracie to look at her hips and X-rays on Cisco's lungs, but never on their ears. They were able to see tumors in Cisco's lungs, so I would think an X-ray could show a foreign body in the ear, but I'm no expert. With all the technology out there, I would expect something should be able to take a picture inside that ear. Since Kitzel is so stoic, but obviously in so much pain, you must be beside yourself with worry. I've just read some horror stories about foxtails that weren't found and taken care of right away, so I worry about poor Kitzel.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Today is the first day I am hopeful. We have not yet rounded the corner, but he does seem more with it this AM & I got some Zymox in his ears. How far down it went I can't tell---it may mean the prednisone is opening up the ear canal???? I am taking this as a positive for today. He still runs from me, poor baby. 
I am now certain I need to go to the US but I can only go if he can fly. My estimated departure date is just before mid-Feb---please pray for a resolution & good diagnostic care. I am waiting to book my ticket until the last minute I can.
Thank you all for encouragement!!!!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that he is starting to show some improvement, but flying in February...uggh. I'll be praying for his ears to heal quickly. Like many folks, I have flown with ear issues before ... it's not fun and very painful  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I talked w/a good friend today who had this surgery on her girl and apparently it isn't as awful as I thought when I saw the video. She said afterward her girl had no more ear issues (had had lots more than Kitzi) and it healed in about 10 days. The result of this surgery is usually pretty positive.
I am still hesitant, and praying he won't need it, but if he does it will be done this next Mon. at 9:00 AM (already scheduled). I think this will give time for healing. I certainly won't fly if he isn't fit.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little man, Surgery is scary no matter what. I know it will go fine, it is just so hard being a pet parent with a little one going through surgery.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Poor sweet boy! We're sending love to him! Get better buddy!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Wed. night---just groomed my starving dog (prednisone). I feel so bad eating in his presence :crying: so gave him the last bit of my baba ghnoush cracker but I finished the wine! :wine: That made both of us happy, but he did want more!
He is eating more, drinking more, and peeing more. Remember he is the one who sways when he pees so there is lots of harness washing going on at the moment. We call him "the leaning tower of pee." He is not amused. :HistericalSmiley:
rayer: Thank you all for continued prayers. I so don't want to go the surgery route and am hoping/praying for a miracle opening of the ear canal. :thumbsup:
I did book my tickets to the US tonight---I can change if I have to. It is hard to get 2 dogs on international flights so we are booking a non-stop to Dulles. If I go the route to Baltimore I have to make other stops & go through customs in Newark---not a good plan. :no2::no2: It is the going up & coming down that would hurt his ears more and we run the risk of not getting both dogs on one of those tiny planes between Newark & Baltimore. :smilie_tischkante: So all in all it is the best plan we can manage. We get confirmation tomorrow. Now the waiting to see about the ear. :tumbleweed::tumbleweed::tumbleweed:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I am hoping and praying that little Kitzel will have a good outcome with the meds Sandy and that he will be ready for you to take him on your trip to the States. So sorry to hear that he has been in so much pain and discomfort and will be keeping my fingers crossed that you will see positive results with the medication.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Checking in on Kitzel this morning. I hope he is continuing to improve!


----------



## Little Louie's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

My sons dog gets recurring yeast infections in his ears which are treated with drops. They discovered he had an allergy to his dog food. After switching him to an all natural dog food the infections have stopped. Thought I would throw that out there as another place to begin your pups treatment plan.


----------



## Little Louie's Mom (Oct 19, 2011)

My sons dog gets recurring yeast infections in his ears which are treated with drops. Their vet believes the infections are happening because he may have an allergy to his food. They switched him to an all natural dog food and the infections have cleared up. Perhaps this is another angle to treat your pups painful ear issue.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Sandi how Kitzel feeling


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

He is still guarding his ear, esp the left one but I do think he is a bit better. I just hope the ear canal is open or opening up. We have scheduled surgery for Mon. at 9:00 AM but won't do it if the ear canal is much better (open). Since I have to go to the US I need to know that he is ok before we fly---which doesn't leave lots of "mess around" time. I have a feeling this is a longer standing problem than anyone knew although he hasn't had a closed canal that I know about. Thank you for your prayers for wisdom dear friend!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Sandi, I have been off the board so hadn't seen this info on poor Kitzi. I'll be praying that he ends up not having to have surgery. My Dolly had terrible yeast infections in her ears that we battled constantly, only to find out she also had polyps, which closed off the canals enough that it was just a breeding ground for yeast. We didn't realize that because our *former* vet never told us! Keep us posted on your little guy's progress.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Today is the first day I am hopeful. We have not yet rounded the corner, but he does seem more with it this AM & I got some Zymox in his ears. How far down it went I can't tell---it may mean the prednisone is opening up the ear canal???? I am taking this as a positive for today. He still runs from me, poor baby.
> I am now certain I need to go to the US but I can only go if he can fly. My estimated departure date is just before mid-Feb---please pray for a resolution & good diagnostic care. I am waiting to book my ticket until the last minute I can.
> Thank you all for encouragement!!!!!


Do you HAVE to take Kitzel with you? We know that the pressure changes can hurt healthy ears....I'd be afraid to have him fly. But you have some time till then. Give your little boy sweet kisses from us..me, MiMi, Ray and Ru.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Sandi...I am so sorry to hear Kitzel is having ear problems. I hope the meds help and the poor little guy doesn't need the surgery...so we are sending positive healing prayers your way and pray he feels better real soon!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Poor Kitzel, I would be really worried too about flying with any hint of an ear problem. I've had one really bad flight and it's hard to think of flying if my ears are off at all. I hope he's feeling better soon.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Just checking in. Was hoping for better news. Poor baby!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is Sat. aft here & Kitzi is still guarding his ear---if the ear canal is open I would be surprised I guess. He finishes up the antibiotics tonight. We have one more day or prednisone tablets. I am thinking of putting him in a shower cap w/a hole cut in it for the nozzle & clipped securely in the back w/a clothes pin & giving him a partial bath. He pees on his underside & I don't want him to be this way for a couple of more weeks. I did use Bio-groom (for those who might second guess me) but he still smells. I also cut off some of the worst part. 
I am still hopeful that with one more day before surgery the meds may really kick in & make a huge difference. He was shaking his head a lot more after about 24 hrs. on the prednisone so maybe it is ok.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Poor little man, pred is pretty good at relieving inflammation. Hoping the pred has opened the ear up a bit.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Sandi, so sorry about Kitzel's ear problem. 
I had to fly home once after getting sick while away and ending up with clogged ears. The flight really caused a great deal of ear pain for me, I still remember it. There was nothing I could do about it but endure, but it was very painful.
I truly hope you won't have to put Kitzel thru that and possibly can wait for more improvement.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Just wanted to send some love and healing prayers to you guys. Sure hope he is feeling at least some relief. Keep us posted on the surgery schedule. Hugs.


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Thinking of you and Kitzel! Hope the swelling gets better and they can get what's in there.

I had a dog that had a foxtail in the ear canal and it really took awhile (and finally than surgery) to get it out. It had moved in deeper.

Keep the faith that it's going to heal soon. Will be saying prayer for all of you!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

joyomom said:


> Thinking of you and Kitzel! Hope the swelling gets better and they can get what's in there.
> 
> I had a dog that had a foxtail in the ear canal and it really took awhile (and finally than surgery) to get it out. It had moved in deeper.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

Sandi I've been reading this thread and was hoping there would be good news of recovery by now... I will be thinking of your Kitzel this Monday. Blessed wisdom for the surgery and speedy recovery... and peace for momma. :grouphug:


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi, I just read about foxtails-yikes, they are horrible little things! I hope Kitzel is feeling better tonight and it is not one of those little buggers. Praying for wisdom!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Lots of prayers on Monday am!!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We had Kitzi at the surgery at 9:00 and we are back home now waiting. . . Kitzi had to stay. He will get a strong narcotic for them to get a better look inside the ear w/an otoscope or auriscope---the smallest one is too big for his ear canal. It is slightly more open today, but not as much as it needs to be. So if they can wash it, they will otherwise I signed papers to proceed w/the surgery, if needed. 
There is a danger of disturbing a facial nerve that can also affect the eye---but they know all about it & I am praying all will be well.
I also asked about warming coming off the narcotic/surgery/wash & we are all good there. So we have covered our bases about as well as we can. 
DH is taking care of me---just made a 2nd cappachino which I really need. Lisi is on my lap as quiet as a mouse. . . she is lost without Kitzi. 
The surgeon is the same one who operated our Kirby in about '90-91 for liver shunt---when not so many doctors in Europe were doing that surgery. He has an excellent and well-earned reputation. The clinic is about an hour away, but I feel more confident about his being there.
My prayer is that they will find the source of his problem & be able to correct it. 
Am I nervous---of course, but I am not overly worried!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Sandi I am nervous right along with you. I'll be praying that all goes well for Kitzel today. Poor little guy he's been through a lot, and so has his mama!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Thinking of you and your baby this morning.


----------



## kilodzul (Oct 7, 2013)

I hope we'll hear good news soon. Your SM family is waiting nervously with you.


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Sending big hugs this morning. Hope he is safely back in your arms very soon.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Well, I just called as requested & was told they are working on him now & I need to call back in an hour or two! The reception could not tell me what they are doing--wash or surgery. I am thinking they must have pulled in an emergency or something. 
I did get a little nap so that is good. Now for some lunch!
Thanks for continued prayers. I'll be back later.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Sandi and Itzel, good luck this morning!!!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I hope they can do the wash and no surgery...know you must be anxious..praying all goes well...:grouphug:


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in on Kitzel...


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, I was finally able to get some news, though have only spoken again w/the reception :chili::chili:--- they did not operate, but were able to wash it---not sure yet what was found, if anything. :confused1::confused1:
He is still UTI (under the influence of the narcotic) and we will collect him in 2 hours. 
I am one happy lady! artytime:
I just pray this is the end of it!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

That is good news!! Yes, praying that is the end of the ear issues! Poor little guy.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

That is great news that they didn't have to operate!:chili: I hope that whatever they did does the trick and he will have no more problems. I know you must feel relieved that he didn't have to have surgery and can't wait to have him back in your arms. When you do, please give him some snuggles and kisses from Auntie Pam and Leila. :wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> OK, I was finally able to get some news, though have only spoken again w/the reception :chili::chili:--- they did not operate, but were able to wash it---not sure yet what was found, if anything. :confused1::confused1:
> He is still UTI (under the influence of the narcotic) and we will collect him in 2 hours.
> I am one happy lady! artytime:
> I just pray this is the end of it!


Praise God!!:chili::chili: I hope this is the end of it, too, Sandi...let us know how he is doing...


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Poor little dog. Hope you get him back soon. I'm glad it turned out to be the least invasive procedure. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Sandi, I am so glad they didn't have to operate, THANK YOU LORD, I wonder what they found


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good news, Sandi. Sending prayers to our little man.💗


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So glad there will be no operation, go little man, get better.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Good news! So glad they didn't have to operate.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I have written & tried to post 2 long msgs. so won't do that now. I am pretty tired.
We are home, Kitzi ate & is sleeping. More tomorrow. I must be doing something wrong.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Yah!!! No operation....that's great news...I hope he's feeling better now..hugs little buddy!


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

So happy that there was no surgery!!!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

edelweiss said:


> I have written & tried to post 2 long msgs. so won't do that now. I am pretty tired.
> We are home, Kitzi ate & is sleeping. More tomorrow. I must be doing something wrong.



I know you're exhausted because your post is on April's thread about Rose. :wub: You poor thing. Hugs to you and sweet Kitz. Get some rest and take care of yourself. :grouphug:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Crystal, can someone move it for me! It has been a long day! Love you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK, so here is the post I posted by mistake on April's posting. I am more tired than even I realized!

"I just wrote a long msg. & lost it. Ugh.
In short, we are home safely, Kitzi ate & is sleeping. No foxtails---the eardrum on the left side had burst from the swelling. He will be on meds for the next 10 days and we have a follow up appt. already. They were able to get some meds into the deep ear---she said he has the smallest ear canals ever & this may continue to be an issue. They took out the hairs to help with ventilation & healing. It is still pretty swollen inside---I saw the screen shots on her computer. 
He wowed her because he is so stoic. 
She wants us to consider a new diet and suggested "horse meat" which I don't want to start yet since I probably won't find it in the US & one isn't allowed to transport meat into the US even in cans. I am thinking of lamb since it is both available here & there. She wants only meat & a carb which he hasn't had before for 10 weeks minimum---nothing else. Lamb & barley might work. I will have to research what is available in the US.
Lisi was totally lost w/out Kitzi today. We are all glad to have our guy home. Thank you for your prayers---so, so much appreciated."
Edit: she also suggested rabbit. I have given him already most carbs so not sure what to think here.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm glad to hear that he doesn't need an operation. Poor little guy...give him hugs and kisses from us. :wub:

Big hugs for you, too, Sandi. :wub:


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Oh Sandi, 

You must be so exhausted, I know how tiring it can be. Hopefully the medication will open up the canal a bit now that they are able to get it down in there. He must be so uncomfortable. I hope you can find a good protein.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

edelweiss said:


> OK, so here is the post I posted by mistake on April's posting. I am more tired than even I realized!
> 
> No apology is necessary, sleep well, dear friend..:wub:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Sandi, so glad to hear that Kitzel didn't need the surgery, though it made me cringe when I read that his eardrum had burst. OUCH! Hopefully since the vet got the medicine deep into the ear canal that he will start healing more quickly. Sending hugs and prayers your way.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

So glad no surgery, but it still sounds scary and painful. So glad he's back home, hope he heals quickly. You definitely need some rest, so I hope you're able to


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

So glad that he didn't need surgery and that the outlook is good!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear Sandi - thank God for the good news of no surgery, will continue to pray for healing.

Sending you all hugs !!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

We are up & at'um' today. Kitzi was a bit uncomfortable in the night--I think as the full narcotic wore off. He has had his meds & is resting up now. I am continually amazed that he is such a sweet, special little guy. 
Now I start the hunt for a special food that may/or may not help him. I am willing to follow the vet's instruction & see if we can make a difference in the ears by his diet. I have a huge learning curve as I have always home cooked, w. added supplements & vitamins. I started when I had a dog w/liver shunt yrs. ago.
Thank you ALL for any prayers, thoughts, well wishes & advice. Nothing went un-noted. Kitzi also sends licky-loves-- "bussies" (kisses) and Lisi says "hey, don't forget about me just because I am little & loud." 
I apologize for not answering individually, for posting 2 X on April's page, etc.---my brain is MIA these days! I rest in your forgiveness! 
__________________


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor Sandi...I know you must be super exhausted with all that is going on. Kitzel has been through so much, poor baby. You're in my prayers for sure. I haven't been on here except briefly since we lost Tiffany, but did want you to know I have had you both on my mind and in my prayers.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

edelweiss said:


> Lisi says "hey, don't forget about me just because I am little & loud."
> 
> __________________


Tell Lisi not to worry - we could NEVER forget about her! :HistericalSmiley: :wub:

Hugs to all of you!


----------

